

Ask HN: Feedback request for Risk Management app - chocoloca

As part of my MSc dissertation, I have developed a Risk Management application for STARTUPS. It is now at the MVP stage and I would love to hear your constructive feedback.
Please login with the following:
www.risktiger.com
User: demo@risktiger.com
Password: password<p>Please leave your comments using the link in the top right corner.
Thanks very much!
======
cpayne
What sort of feedback are you looking for?

I like the design, it's simple. The app seems to work, all good there.

I have to ask - do you think start ups want a risk management app?

I've worked in both (corporate & startups). This is well suited for
corporates.

From looking at the app, its not really clear on what to do. Is it a tool to
teach me (or my company) about risk management? Am I using it for risk
management on projects?

I've seen tools used for risk management monitoring - is that what this is?

Eg (In Australia) for Occupational Health & Safety, there's all sorts of
compliance issues. Say mining - they have issues regarding safety training.
Once you have a team that hasn't been trained on the latest procedure, these
tools escalate the alerts to the relevant personnel.

Good luck with it!

